# Other Hobbies



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I Havnt seen a thread about other hobbies we like to do. If there is one i am starting a new one lol.

Over Christmas i got a cheep RC truck well that has turned into wanting more and more. Today i got a new truggy, its still not the best but its better. when i get back to work ill prob get a really good one.


























As well i like photography. My Camera is a nikon D60 with a SB-600 flash. For lens i have the 18-55mm VR and the 55-200mm VR.

flash:









Camera body:


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

My "other" pass time/hobby is woodworking. Right now I am rebuilding the shelving/storage in my garage. That way I'll be better organized and have more room to do woodwork projects, like a stacker system for my tanks! Oh back to fish again.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my other hobby.I love working with bonsai's and taking pictures of Japanese( bonsai) landscapes. Enjoy


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have too many hobbies LOL.Scuba Diving and underwater photography.Making cakes/baking.Painting and sculpting.Beading projects,kayaking,hiking and more that I'm sure I've forgotten.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> I Havnt seen a thread about other hobbies we like to do. If there is one i am starting a new one lol.


there was one:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/what-you-hobbies-aside-fishkeeping-7996/ but been well over a year since the last reply on it lol nothing wrong with a new thread, lots of new members since then

A few of my hobbies are:
Fishing
golf
hiking
biking
boating
building things
fixing things(computers, electronics and such)
cars & motorcycles
photography
music
ect.....

Awesome photos Dave! And cool RC trucks cowis, thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

why am I not surprised that John is the one who came up with the old thread! lol

well fishkeeping definitely takes up most of my time but here's my other two vices..

I am a pretty avid paintball player
















and I love snowboarding









here are a couple videos i've put together from a couple days of paintball and a couple days on the mountain


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey ok ill add a few more for myself:

golf
rock crawling
any board sport
paintball


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Paintball. 

... that's pretty much it.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I coach a boys soccer team...been coaching for 15 years now, in Burnaby and Ladner. Besides that and fishkeeping and vainly attempting to keep up with my two kids...who has time for hobbies?? Downtime is spent reading, watching movies.

Kids are getting old enough (7 & 5) to start going for longer hikes, etc, which is something I seem to remember enjoying...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I like to have at least one major building or reno project each spring/summer. 

Last year it was building my cedar pergola over the BCA deck.

This year it will be building an 8' x 12' x 10' tall wood and double-ply polycarbonate greenhouse to house my other hobby, which is citrus farming.

In the spring/summer/early fall, I do a lot of gardening in my backyard since it is something I can do with Felicia that is outdoors and provides us with almost all our fresh veggies and fruits for half the year.

I used to do a lot of mountain biking, camping and boating. Used to have an 18.5' speedboat when I lived up in Powell River with a 220hp BMW inboard motor. It could (and did) literally do circles around the BC Ferries. Sold it before I moved back down here.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I like to make my child's life a living hell...................isn't that what all parents try to accomplish in their spare time?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well with all the boaters out there ill have to host a water sport weekend. I have a 2009 Mastercraft X star. It has a 454 chevy big block V drive. I used to teach wakeboarding so id be happy to teach or chill with other wakeboarders and tubers and wakeskate or wakesurfers.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

battlefield 3 
(for PC)


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

Before I opened my store I was an avid mtn biker, down hill and freeride.

I am passionate about pet food (thus I opened a pet nutrition store) and do research and work on recipes regularly. I even bake cakes for client's pets lol

I used to make beaded jewelry but have no time in the last 2 yrs......


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cowis said:


> Well with all the boaters out there ill have to host a water sport weekend. I have a 2009 Mastercraft X star. It has a 454 chevy big block V drive. I used to teach wakeboarding so id be happy to teach or chill with other wakeboarders and tubers and wakeskate or wakesurfers.


you know this already but im going to say it again IM DOWN FOR THAT! lol


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

my other hobbies include: woodworking, metalworking, electronics, making and fixing things, fishing, gardening (also including orchids, bonsai, and i want to start doing some micropropagation),and increasing my knowledge


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

awsome mike looks like its the 2 of us.... the boat has beer cooolers.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beer coolers?? Count me in lol That sounds like one badass boat you have Cowis. Never tried wake boarding, but I can sure rock a knee board.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah in the floor it has a cooler department were u stick ur drinks. U bring the knee board ill hook yeah up with a killer wake!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I like to have at least one major building or reno project each spring/summer.
> 
> Last year it was building my cedar pergola over the BCA deck.
> 
> ...


So with John (Diztrb's) help, finally got my greenhouse done (16' x 8' x 10' tall). Just finishing up the build and will be planting my citrus trees into the ground soon.

I'm just as Obsessive Compulsive with gardening as I am with reefing.

Up to 31 fruits & berry varieties/species (just picked up another 45 strawberry plants and 2 thornless blackberry plants on Tuesday)
+26 vegetables (from Bok Choi to Brocollini, from Japanese & Long English Cucumbers to Chilis and Sweet peppers & 5-6 varieties of tomatoes)
9 herbs (including Elephant garlic)


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Racehorses.  I have 2 Thoroughbred ex-racehorses who are enjoying post-racing careers. One is upcountry on a permanent retirement, and the other is my 3' jumper! I also used to volunteer a lot with New Stride Thoroughbred retirement, and still support them when I can.









My jumper "She's A Scream", aka Shan.









My retired boy, "Alexander the Grey", aka Alex



> Well with all the boaters out there ill have to host a water sport weekend. I have a 2009 Mastercraft X star. It has a 454 chevy big block V drive. I used to teach wakeboarding so id be happy to teach or chill with other wakeboarders and tubers and wakeskate or wakesurfers.


I'm SO in for that.  Will bring beverages of your choice! I can just see a lineup of BCA wakeboarders on shore, all bringing bribes for cowis....


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
as wellas photographyy I enjoy my Motor Cycles and my plants Banana, Bamboo,clematiss amonst others<G>
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/H&KI_Trophies.jpg

http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/MikesTrike.jpg

http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/Banana&Bike.jpg

I also have over 100 clocks and all the tools for my various trades:
Electrical/Electrician
Carpentry/Carpenter-Cabinet Maker
Machinest/Millwright
Welding/Fabricator
Pumbing/Plumer
Snips and hand tools/Sheet metal worker
Lots of Snap-On/Mechanic


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Mferko said:


> battlefield 3
> (for PC)


Yooo, I didn't see this, add me up 

As you can see, I play Battlefield 3 as well.
I also play Electric Guitar, badminton, practice Tae Kwon Do, and I am starting to train for triathlon (for fun).


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Competitive Shooter


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Poison dart frogs.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I seem to enjoy really expensive hobbies which is hillarious because im poor lol. Lets start the list...

Hunting... Nurmerous bows and guns
Fishing... Ugh...
Dirtbiking... Sold the bike to buy bows 
Snowmobiling... Older yammy but she screams 
Wakeboarding... Cowis... I'm in! Haven't ridden in a couple years now... Ichin
4x4ing... Traded the xterra in for a minivan 
boats... Have a few most suck some are awesome (but not for wakeboarding  )
Hiking... This one is actually pretty cheap 
Mountainbiking... My bike is currently broken. 

It's funny, fish keeping is actually on the cheap side lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

No kidding between my boat (more of a curse than a hobby) and shooting , this fish thing is down right cheap.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

you should try taking up competitive paintball.. oi. -_-


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiwaz said:


> No kidding between my boat (more of a curse than a hobby) and shooting , this fish thing is down right cheap.


I know what you mean about boats being "more of a curse than a hobby" ...

This is our boat a couple of years ago:









This is our boat last August sitting on the bottom of Cultus Lake (with the kids standing on it in the middle of the oil slick) :









We got the boat out of the lake & it spent the winter with a mechanic friend. My husband took it out for the 1st time a couple of weeks ago. Apparently the boat runs but is pretty sluggish & won't go in reverse. Oh yeah, we had also just put a brand new motor into it a few months before it sank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice boat & that sucks! Someone forget to put the drain plug in? And agreed more of a curse than a hobby lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice boat & that sucks! Someone forget to put the drain plug in? And agreed more of a curse than a hobby lol


Drain plug was in, the boat got a crack in it. The boat doesn't look so nice anymore ...there's tons of scrapes & dents on it and the upholstery is now grey & ripped. I can't tell you how many times that boat has broken down & we've sat stranded in the middle of a lake. WHEN it runs well it is a lot of fun though


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to say its never happened to me but... Atleast theres no truck attached to it lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Drain plug was in, the boat got a crack in it. The boat doesn't look so nice anymore ...there's tons of scrapes & dents on it and the upholstery is now grey & ripped. I can't tell you how many times that boat has broken down & we've sat stranded in the middle of a lake. WHEN it runs well it is a lot of fun though


wow even worse. Almost sunk mine once when I forgot to put the plug in lol And all that sounds all too familiar lol my last boat was the same way. Spent way more time working on it than actually enjoying it. But when it was running right , was definitely alot of fun.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> I'd love to say its never happened to me but... Atleast theres no truck attached to it lol


Eeeek!! Now that would be bad!

I have some other hobbies besides boating. I like to hike (usually at Lynn Canyon), draw/sketch, I collect antique silver jewelry (mostly pieces from the late 1800's), and I play on a slow pitch team.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i love longboarding down big hills or just cruising


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

In my spare time:

I Fish (fly and gear)
I tie flies
Play Poker
And my favourite hobby Baking/Cooking/BBQing.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Hobbies wise i have too many :X All too expensive 

Photography: 
D90 and a D4
A few SB900s
Various Nikon lenses

Motorsport: 
nothing like burning petrol and smoking tires on a track. Race my track prep'd beast every summer in Portland and sometimes at mission race way

Badminton: 
fun way to excercise and compete

Golf:
Mainly with my father, but recently its really grown on me

Building Models:
Just a childhood thing that never stopped.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got rid of my boat when I moved back to Vancouver from Powell River. No place to park it and didn't have the money to properly maintain/operate it. Wanna see gasoline disappear. Run a 220hp BMW inboard at full speed or near full speed

But yeah, if Cowis is organizing a BCA boating party, I'm in. Been meaning to take my girls out on a boat (usually go up to Powell River where most of my friends have boats).


----------

